# Apple TV et Diaporamas IPhoto9



## Profiler31 (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai un retour d'expérience d'un utilisateur d'Apple TV et d'Iphoto9.
Je crois savoir qu'il est possible d'exporter ses diaporamas Iphoto vers Itunes pour les lire via Apple TV sur sa TV dlan. (c'est ce que dit le vendeur de la FNAC)

Mais je voudrais avoir la certitude que :
-  l'effet de présentation choisi dans IPhoto est transmis sur Itunes et donc lisible sur la TV
-  les commentaires mis en pied de photo sont également transmis
-  la musique sélectionnée pour le diaporama est transmis sur Itunes et la TV
-  que la qualité n'est pas dégradée
Les informations dont je dispose sont contradictoires ou anciennes 
Certains disent  que non pour tout 
et que pour d'autres effets, commentaires et musique soient à reformater directement sur Apple TV ? est ce possible ?

merci pour la ou les réponses d'utilisateurs avertis et qui confirment leur réponse.

profiler31


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2012)

Tu devrais trouver des infos ici:
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH2437?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Profiler31 (16 Février 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu devrais trouver des infos ici:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/PH2437?viewlocale=fr_FR


Yes, 
la notice est avec Iphoto 11 et je ne sais pas ce que ça donne avec Iphoto 9.
Notamment si les commentaires écrits sous chaque photo passent aussi.
Donc réponse pas tout a fait satisfaisante pour moi
Merci tout de même


----------

